# staghound



## dogrunner (Jun 27, 2010)

are there any stage hound breeders in michigan


----------



## terrierman816 (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't know of anyone here in Michigan. I know of acouple of guys in Ill. What are planning to use it/them on? There is a big sale/trade days in Oct. in Loomis Neb. That would probably be your best bet.

Also put vargy's coyote bd. into a search engine. Alot of good info there.


----------

